
The biggest legal crisis facing Uber started with a pile of vomit - villaaston1
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/uber-employment-lawsuit-gig-economy-leigh-day
======
mikece
If ever there was any doubt why Uber is working so hard on driverless
vehicles, here's a prime example. Not sure how the autonomous vehicles will
deal with riders puking in the car though.

